# Labpe igf1 lr3



## maxwkw (Apr 1, 2012)

Has anybody used their igf? Its the best price I've seen.


----------



## grootfac (Apr 10, 2012)

This is some of the best IGF1LR3 I've seen around in a while!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 10, 2012)

grootfac said:


> This is some of the best IGF1LR3 I've seen around in a while!!



I think so too.. but you would expect that from a rep.  Stay tuned guys.. we're working on setting up a blood testing protocol, and should have our first set of results coming shortly.


----------



## Lawba (Apr 25, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I think so too.. but you would expect that from a rep.  Stay tuned guys.. we're working on setting up a blood testing protocol, and should have our first set of results coming shortly.


  very interesting,will be following..


----------



## TwisT (Apr 25, 2012)

You sell out piece of shit



Pittsburgh63 said:


> I think so too.. but you would expect that from a rep.  Stay tuned guys.. we're working on setting up a blood testing protocol, and should have our first set of results coming shortly.





Kidding


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 25, 2012)

It's outta stock so that should tell you something!! Waiting patiently


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 25, 2012)

TwisT said:


> You sell out piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...







RockShawn said:


> It's outta stock so that should tell you something!! Waiting patiently



I should hear back on this soon.  I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 25, 2012)

LR3 should be back in stock in roughly 2-3 weeks.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you get the right lr3 its some great stuff.


----------



## nertrue (May 18, 2012)

*Ordered Hexarelin, IGF-LR3*

Ordered Hexarelin, IGF-LR3. 4 days, excellent turn around time on acknowledgement of order and delivery. Currently using Hex to heal ankle injury..... this shit is the Bomb.
Hexarelin... I put that shit on everything!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 18, 2012)

nertrue said:


> Ordered Hexarelin, IGF-LR3. 4 days, excellent turn around time on acknowledgement of order and delivery. Currently using Hex to heal ankle injury..... this shit is the Bomb.
> Hexarelin... I put that shit on everything!!



IGF may help that ankle quite a bit depending on the type of injury!


----------

